# Save the planet by eating your dog!



## Peairtach (Oct 24, 2009)

A new book claims that pet owners should eat their pets in order to save the Earth from global warming. That is, unless their pets are canaries or goldfish!

Pet dogs as bad for planet as driving 4x4s, book claims - Telegraph


----------



## Herald (Oct 24, 2009)

Great. Now I have to get a new cook book.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to take my neighbor's dog for a wok.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 24, 2009)

They are tasty and nutritious.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 24, 2009)

Surely all the flatulent dogs should be eaten first!


----------



## JoyFullMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Ahhhh.....but here in the good 'ol USA....our illustrious government is supposed to be coming up with a TAX CREDIT for pet owners...to keep us from abandoning them.

So...if you eat Rover, you might as well eat $1300.

....or so says talk radio


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

My avatar is NOT pleased.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 24, 2009)

That is soooo clever an article. All the bleeding heart lefties I know are into pets.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> My avatar is NOT pleased.


----------



## Andres (Oct 24, 2009)

wow. there is no limit to peoples stupidity.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 24, 2009)

This appears to be the first good reason to support environmentalists! Rich, you got there before me ... "Time to take the dog for a wok" would have been just as wonderful, but you beat me to it. "I love dogs. They are so good in garlic and pepper sauce."


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 24, 2009)

I have done my part.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 24, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I have done my part.



Was it Lassie Fillet or General Tso's kitten?


----------



## Berean (Oct 24, 2009)

Do the lefties from 'save the planet' agree with the lefties from PETA about this?


----------



## Scynne (Oct 24, 2009)

Proverbs 12:10
"A righteous man regardeth the life of his beast: but the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel."


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm curious about how the carbon footprint of my cat compares to that of my children. Should we instead present a modest proposal for their baking and broiling?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone remember Noone's Cryogenics?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 24, 2009)

Goodbye doggie hello Toyota Land Cruiser! Always did want one of dem!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 24, 2009)

Scynne said:


> Proverbs 12:10
> "A righteous man regardeth the life of his beast: but the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel."



It would be interesting to discuss this verse.

How much chicken do you eat in a year's time? How much beef? Why not dog?

As long as you do not torment your intended meal and you make sure to end their lives quickly, then it is all good. Unless you are advocating wholesale vegeterianism on moral grounds (Presbyvegeterianism?).

P.s. I would love to kill and roast all those stupid little annoying Chihuahuas that are now trendy to have. Why in the world are we breeding dogs to be genetically inferior and stupider?


----------



## Scynne (Oct 24, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Scynne said:
> 
> 
> > Proverbs 12:10
> ...



I've actually eaten dog. It wasn't bad. Monkey, too. Didn't enjoy it so much.
Just throwing the verse out there.


----------

